# are there any DIY groomers out there?



## Martine (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm hoping to get my first Havanese puppy next spring. I'm a DIYer in many areas of my life. This seems like something I can learn. What tips can you give me as to products, Youtube groomers to watch, tools, etc. Thanks


----------



## Kay251 (Jun 17, 2021)

I trim my pup with scissors but I'm definitely not a groomer. I like this channel and Suzanne has links to the products she uses. https://www.youtube.com/c/GroomersHarness She grooms quite a few Havanese with different-length coats and has an awesome personality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There are so many, it’s hard to know where to start! But it is completely possible to groom your own dog if you want to! If you aren’t even getting GETTING your puppy until spring, you have all winter to surf YouTube watching videos. Then you will have SEVERAL months where all s/he needs is baths and nail and foot trimming before you need to THINK about anything else. My puppy is 5 months old, and I just started putting his hair up in a pony, and helped the owner of one of his siblings (who will eventually be in a puppy cut) trim his face as an interim step! That seems to be about the age people think sbout putting them in a puppy cut if they are going to. At that age they jut need a VERY light trim.


----------



## Martine (Jun 13, 2020)

Kay251 said:


> I trim my pup with scissors but I'm definitely not a groomer. I like this channel and Suzanne has links to the products she uses. https://www.youtube.com/c/GroomersHarness She grooms quite a few Havanese with different-length coats and has an awesome personality.


Hi Kay,
Thank you. I'll check out Suzanne's channel.
Martine

ps: I've watched quite a few of Suzanne's grooming videos. she's really helpful.


----------



## Martine (Jun 13, 2020)

krandall said:


> There are so many, it’s hard to know where to start! But it is completely possible to groom your own dog if you want to! If you aren’t even getting GETTING your puppy until spring, you have all winter to surf YouTube watching videos. Then you will have SEVERAL months where all s/he needs is baths and nail and foot trimming before you need to THINK about anything else. My puppy is 5 months old, and I just started putting his hair up in a pony, and helped the owner of one of his siblings (who will eventually be in a puppy cut) trim his face as an interim step! That seems to be about the age people think sbout putting them in a puppy cut if they are going to. At that age they jut need a VERY light trim.


Thank you! Yeah, I'm glad to have time to get ready. Sounds great to be able to ease into grooming. I have so much to learn. The puppy cut is really cute.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I personally think the best thing someone who wants to groom themselves can do is to start combing and brushing from day one, even if you plan to keep your puppy in a puppy cut. It’s not because his coat needs it, it’s because of all the skill and relationship building you’ll gain! You’ll figure out your own preferences and he’ll be trained well for handling his feet and everything else, before he ever needs a real haircut. Even 2 minutes combing with belly rubs and treats will make a difference with a wiggly puppy when it’s time for his first real groom or gets his first little mat, but it’s easy to work up the time you spend once he gets comfortable because puppies are more malleable. After the blowing coat stage has passed its easy to relax grooming. I really believe investing that time in the beginning makes a difference, and “every day” is because I think more frequent, short practice is more effective, and ends up being easier for us humans to work into our lives. Same with other hygiene tasks like teeth brushing and nail trimming. Start handling his mouth and feet right away, let him hear the sound of trimmers, etc.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Edited to delete… we are on vaca, and it posed twice!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I personally think the best thing someone who wants to groom themselves can do is to start combing and brushing from day one, even if you plan to keep your puppy in a puppy cut. It’s not because his coat needs it, it’s because of all the skill and relationship building you’ll gain! You’ll figure out your own preferences and he’ll be trained well for handling his feet and everything else, before he ever needs a real haircut. Even 2 minutes combing with belly rubs and treats will make a difference with a wiggly puppy when it’s time for his first real groom or gets his first little mat, but it’s easy to work up the time you spend once he gets comfortable because puppies are more malleable. After the blowing coat stage has passed its easy to relax grooming. I really believe investing that time in the beginning makes a difference, and “every day” is because I think more frequent, short practice is more effective, and ends up being easier for us humans to work into our lives. Same with other hygiene tasks like teeth brushing and nail trimming. Start handling his mouth and feet right away, let him hear the sound of trimmers, etc.


I think this is SO important!!! People who put off that every day combing because the puppy “doesn’t REALLY need it”… and “He just is SO wiggly!” often pay later, with an adolescent puppy who will not tolerate grooming, and mats badly before the owner realizes it. Tgen the owner is very upset when the groomer has no choice but to shave the dog down to get under the mats.


----------



## rhonlap (Jul 17, 2020)

Martine said:


> I'm hoping to get my first Havanese puppy next spring. I'm a DIYer in many areas of my life. This seems like something I can learn. What tips can you give me as to products, Youtube groomers to watch, tools, etc. Thanks


So I have groomed my one year old havanese. But I also groomed my airedale and Wire Fox previously. Mainly I do it in between professional grooms. I watched A LOT of utube videos . I also agree with the handling of the young pup. Feet, ears, mouth tail etc daily. My boy won’t stand on the grooming table but will lay nicely for me to comb and brush . I use a dremel for his nails. I recently purchased a rechargeable clipper that is so much easier to maneuver. He will also lay on his back so I can comb or clip his belly. Daily sessions really help.


----------



## Martine (Jun 13, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I personally think the best thing someone who wants to groom themselves can do is to start combing and brushing from day one, even if you plan to keep your puppy in a puppy cut. It’s not because his coat needs it, it’s because of all the skill and relationship building you’ll gain! You’ll figure out your own preferences and he’ll be trained well for handling his feet and everything else, before he ever needs a real haircut. Even 2 minutes combing with belly rubs and treats will make a difference with a wiggly puppy when it’s time for his first real groom or gets his first little mat, but it’s easy to work up the time you spend once he gets comfortable because puppies are more malleable. After the blowing coat stage has passed its easy to relax grooming. I really believe investing that time in the beginning makes a difference, and “every day” is because I think more frequent, short practice is more effective, and ends up being easier for us humans to work into our lives. Same with other hygiene tasks like teeth brushing and nail trimming. Start handling his mouth and feet right away, let him hear the sound of trimmers, etc.


That is excellent advice! Thank you so much!


----------



## Martine (Jun 13, 2020)

rhonlap said:


> So I have groomed my one year old havanese. But I also groomed my airedale and Wire Fox previously. Mainly I do it in between professional grooms. I watched A LOT of utube videos . I also agree with the handling of the young pup. Feet, ears, mouth tail etc daily. My boy won’t stand on the grooming table but will lay nicely for me to comb and brush . I use a dremel for his nails. I recently purchased a rechargeable clipper that is so much easier to maneuver. He will also lay on his back so I can comb or clip his belly. Daily sessions really help.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I think this is SO important!!! People who put off that every day combing because the puppy “doesn’t REALLY need it”… and “He just is SO wiggly!” often pay later, with an adolescent puppy who will not tolerate grooming, and mats badly before the owner realizes it. Tgen the owner is very upset when the groomer has no choice but to shave the dog down to get under the mats.


Completely agree!!! ESPECIALLY playing with/ combing the feet and lightly snipping the nails (even if they don't really need it!)


----------

